# Replacing a failed hardrive (can't backup the old one) What should I do?



## magicldave (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey my tivo keeps freezing on the welcome screen, and i opened it up and saw that the hard drive isnt even spinning up. So there is no way for me to back it up to install the new hardrive. So is there a place for me to download the stock software image for the hard drive so that i can get my tivo back up and running? Or what are my options in this case? Thanks for any help!


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Send a private message to Stan Simmons requesting a link to the image you need to download.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Another option would be to buy an Instantcake image from ptvupgrade. See ads at top of page.


----------



## magicldave (Jul 20, 2004)

funtoupgrade said:


> Send a private message to Stan Simmons requesting a link to the image you need to download.


I sent him a PM, thanks for the help! Anyone else have an image at the moment that they are willing to share? Thanks again guys


----------



## magicldave (Jul 20, 2004)

Also if anyone has one, and would be willing to share, I do have an ftp that you can upload it to. Thx again!


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You would need to provide the model number in order to get the correct image.


----------



## magicldave (Jul 20, 2004)

wscannell said:


> You would need to provide the model number in order to get the correct image.


Its a series 2 Tivo Brand (Humax) box, serial number beginning with 590. Thx!


----------



## Kyoootee (Dec 4, 2002)

I also had what seems to be a failed hard drive on my Hughes HDVR2. would a 200GB Maxtor drive be an ok replacement and can I use a computer running windows XP with a 3GB FAT32 partition as c drive to Tivo the new drive? can you tell i have never done this before? thanks, Kyle


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You need a computer with two IDE channels. You also need to boot Linux from a boot CD with mfstools (available from Weaknees or ptvupgrade).

Do not boot XP with a TiVo drive connected. Xp writes a signature to drives which makes the TiVo unable to boot the drive.

The 3 Gb partition should be large enough for your backup. The 200 GB drive is fine as long as it is PATA. SATA drives will not work.


----------



## l2bengtrek (May 31, 2006)

The 3 Gb partition should be large enough for your backup. The 200 GB drive is fine as long as it is PATA. SATA drives will not work.


Does this apply to all drives you try to use?


----------



## magicldave (Jul 20, 2004)

Hey, does anyone know if Stan Simmons is around, i havnt heard back from him for a while now...does anyone have an image they can share for a series 2 tivo?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Did you send him a PM or reply to his thread? He needs to get a PM. Replies to the thread will not be answered.


----------



## magicldave (Jul 20, 2004)

wscannell said:


> Did you send him a PM or reply to his thread? He needs to get a PM. Replies to the thread will not be answered.


yeah i PMed him, maybe hes just takin a break


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

If you can't get Stan, Instantcake may be the way to go. Only about $20 from ptvugrade.com.


----------



## magicldave (Jul 20, 2004)

any help anyone...really dont have the money for instantcake, thanks for any help u can give


----------

